# HAPKIDO SEMINAR with MASTER WHALEN



## Black Belt FC (Dec 17, 2004)

April 9th Saturday 12:00 Noon to 06:00PM

Black Belt Fitness Center
54-10 31st Avenue
Woodside, NY 11377
718-204-1777

go to www.Hapkido.Cn in scheduled events for application


----------



## dosandojang (Dec 17, 2004)

Master Whalen is what Hap Ki Do is all about! He is a Great Master! Go to his Seminar!





Steve M. Arce
5th Dan Judo
5th Dan Hap Ki Do


----------

